# Why did they name this website gbatemp.net



## naved.islam14 (Apr 29, 2011)

I was just wondering why did the creator of this website name gbatemp, gbatemp.net. Because .com would be much more convinient because people could just type gbatemp then control+enter.


----------



## KirovAir (Apr 29, 2011)

Because the magic ctrl+enter hotkey didn't exist during the startup times I think. Also, I've never heard of that shortcut before.

Other than that. .com is actually ment for commercial companies, where .org/.net would be better/suitable for gbatemp.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 29, 2011)

gbatemp.net sounds better in my head than gbatemp.com does.
And i have never heard of that CTRL +enter thingy.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 29, 2011)

I believe the site was created before that shortcut.
Besides, GBAtemp.net has a much better ring to it than GBAtemp.com


----------



## hankchill (Apr 29, 2011)

So let me get this straight...
typing in gbatemp, and then ctrl+Enter will auto put .com correct?
That's easier than just putting in .net?
Entering in the .net would only be 2 additional keys to press.

I guess we are the lazy generation


----------



## MrCooper (Apr 29, 2011)

There was something to do with popularity I think and ".net" has a better ring to  it anyways


----------



## SatanicSaint (Apr 29, 2011)

Type gbatemp and then press left shift+enter.It will automatically add .net.


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 29, 2011)

iCarly ".nets are for losers"


----------



## The Pi (Apr 29, 2011)

Does it matter? Really?

If you use firefox and I guess chrome "gbatemp" alone is all that is needed.


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 29, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Does it matter? Really?
> 
> If you use firefox and I guess chrome "gbatemp" alone is all that is needed.



gbatemp alone is all that is needed??


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 29, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> iCarly ".nets are for losers"


beat me to it


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't even get why it's called gbatemp to begin with.  It makes the site sound temporary.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks to chrome i only have to type "gb+enter"


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 29, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. Looks like I'm a faster Icarly fan


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 29, 2011)

.com is used for commercial sites, and we're not a commercial site.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 29, 2011)

I have an idea...
Scroll down on the main page and see:




.net stands for Network, I think...


----------



## Makar (Apr 29, 2011)

In Firefox all I do is type gbatemp and then press enter and it goes the google's first result.

Plus its faster just to type .net then CTRL+Enter since you have to move your pinkies a ways to the two buttons.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, I know that gbatemp.net sounds better but .com is much more common thats why I asked. 

BTW: Thanks for the new shortcut key
BTW 2: 2 pages so quickly! Cool!
BTW 3: I also use chrome.


----------



## Youkai (Apr 29, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> I don't even get why it's called gbatemp to begin with.  It makes the site sound temporary.



When KiVan made the page several years ago it was meant to be a temporary GBA Rom Hosting page so it was called GBATemp. (thing this should be correct ... my memorry isn't the best ... but it was definietly a rom page here years ago, thats how i even got to this page XD)
Doesn't it explain something like this in the Wiki somewhere ?


----------



## redact (Apr 29, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I have an idea...
> Scroll down on the main page and see:
> 
> 
> ...


http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/History_of_GBAtemp


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 29, 2011)

I was just wondering why did the creator of this website name gbatemp, gbatemp.net. Because .com would be much more convinient because people could just type gbatemp then control+enter.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 29, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found it, thanks for the info:
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/History_of_GBAtemp


----------



## Strider (Apr 29, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> .com is used for commercial sites, and we're not a commercial site.



This.

I actually tried finding the official info for the tld extension purposes but it eludes me.


----------



## Shockwind (May 2, 2011)

gbatemp.net is better to hear than gbatemp.com. (In my opinion, of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)



			
				tj_cool said:
			
		

> .com is used for commercial sites, and we're not a commercial site.


Oh so that's why it's gbatemp.net.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 2, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Thanks to chrome i only have to type "gb+enter"


the Temp is my most visited site so i only type "g" then enter ^^

of course since it is my most visited site i just use the "Most Visited Sites" thingy

Off topic: Attachments now? cool


----------



## syko5150 (May 2, 2011)

I don't have to type anything...I just click the GBAtemp logo on my bookmarks and I'm here lol.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 2, 2011)

I always have a window open on GBATemp somewhere at almost any given time.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2011)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean attachments for posts?
That's been available for ages.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 5, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Thanks to chrome i only have to type "gb+enter"


Same here, gotta love chrome you know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, well it's also on top of my most visited pages of Chrome so I don't even have to type.


----------



## wasim (May 5, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here too
its faster too


----------



## Another World (May 5, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering why did the creator of this website name gbatemp, gbatemp.net. Because .com would be much more convinient because people could just type gbatemp then control+enter.



.com is for commercial websites, .net was set aside for networking technology websites but is often used as an alternative for .com. gbatemp did not generate money, which is why i think .net was chosen. 

-another world


----------



## Bunie (May 5, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> naved.islam14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off Topic but why put "-another world" at the end? xD We can see who posted it, you know. Your used to posting for the frontpage (news) i guess?


----------



## Sausage Head (May 6, 2011)

it's called a signature. i put my actual signature in my actual signature space, unlike every other person puts flashy crap on their signature space.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> it's called a signature. i put my actual signature in my actual signature space, unlike every other person puts flashy crap on their signature space.


It's actually above the signature space.
Either it's typed each time or whatever he uses to post has that set as default to the end.


----------



## Another World (May 10, 2011)

over the years i've been asked why i sign my posts and i continue to find it hilarious that people are even concerned about it. 

-another world


----------



## gamefan5 (May 10, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, even for me.


----------



## redact (May 14, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Off Topic but why put "-another world" at the end? xD We can see who posted it, you know. Your used to posting for the frontpage (news) i guess?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 14, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> .com is used for commercial sites, and we're not a commercial site.








Then who did I pay my registration fee to?


----------



## tehnoobshow (May 14, 2011)

gbatemp.net sounds way way better plus everyone perfers to gbatemp.com .


----------



## Masked Ranger (May 15, 2011)

Most browsers default to .com when you type a partial address in the address bar.  This is why if you want to go to the website for the residence of the President you need to type in "whitehouse.gov" since "whitehouse" (which defaults to whitehouse.com) was an adult website and whitehouse.org is a parody site.


----------



## machomuu (May 15, 2011)

Because iCarly said .net was for losers.  We proved them wrong.


----------

